# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Ponta The Smith el nuevo rey de las Monedas????

## magokreuss

quedaros con este nombre, Ponta The Smith, por que va revolucionar la magia con monedas como años atrás lo hicieran Curtis Kam, Shoot Ogawa o Giacomo Bertini.

Me acaba de llegar su dvd SICK y es realmente impresionante, tecnica super depurada, timing perfecto y clasicos llevados a su enesima potencia

deleitaros porque es magia autentica,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0u_5834RGo

----------


## magokreuss

pues me ha acabo de terminar el dvd y............sin palabras

claro que, si bien la técnica de Shoot Ogawa ya es dificil, esta lo es más aun, si cabe

al que le vaya la Magia con monedas es imprescindible tenerlo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo le llevo siguiendo un tiempo, de hecho, subí un vídeo suyo, con discrepancia de opiniones.

En cuanto a lo de "sick", ¡uf! tengo unas ganas enormes de mirarlo, pero me temo que hasta los siguientes reyes...  :Wink1:

----------


## pableton

No sé si ilusiona o te hace llorar

----------


## t.barrie

> No sé si ilusiona o te hace llorar


jeje, estoy contigo Pableton. Estos videos no se si motivan, o te desilusionan del todo :001 302:

----------


## eidanyoson

Motiva, siempre han de motivar.

Si ves algo que te supera, ya tienes un motivo para trabajar más e intentar llegar a ello. Si no, pues al final te recreas en tu ego envilecido y como nadie te reprocha nada, involucionas.  :20: 

P.D. Un ejemplo; otro que voy siguiendo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeUepXy7GNs

----------


## Inherent

> Si ves algo que te supera, ya tienes un motivo para trabajar más e intentar llegar a ello. Si no, pues al final te recreas en tu ego envilecido y como nadie te reprocha nada, involucionas.


Ahí le has dado. Para cualquier disciplina, hay que tener siempre claro dónde están tus límites y dónde quieres expandirlos.

Sobre el DVD que comentais: desde luego, es impresionante. Pero me queda una duda. De cara al espectador, ¿esto es revolucionario? Tenemos desapariciones de monedas, viajes, transformaciones, un efecto tipo matrix.... es decir, como dice en la publicidad, nuevas soluciones para efectos clásicos. No dudo de que este señor sea un genio, pero también hace falta gente que piense en nuevos efectos. Al estilo de las ideas que tuvo D.Roth con un monedero y un agujero, etc.

----------


## magokreuss

el colega, con esa tecnica, seguro que tiene que tener un repertorio personal increible
otra cosa es que el dvd vaya enfocado a mostrar clasicos de una manera novedosa.

el vuelo de la moneda en horizontal desde la punta de los dedos, como si fuera atraida magneticamente, se pondrá de moda, como hace un par de años el muscle pass

si al espectador le resulta magico :Confused: ? eso ya es otro cantar
quizás le resulte más mágico al mago engañar a sus colegas........quien sabe

yo creo que son trabajos como este, que amplian un poco más el abanico técnico, los que permiten la evolución a todos los que vamos por detrás, muyyyyyyyyyyyy por detras

----------


## eidanyoson

En eso estamos de acuerdo Inherent.

Pero nuevos efectos, lo que se dice completamente nuevos, apenas hay nada desde hace años. Y no es nada raro.

Aún hacemos los cubiletes como se hacían hace 300 años. Vale que tengamos nuevos materiales y algunas técnicas nuevas, pero para el espectador es casi lo mismo.

Si  profundizamos en ello, ocurre en todo lo que el ser humano cree arte: ¿cuánto hay de innovación en la pintura, a parte de hacerse cada vez mas indistinguible con el collage o la escultura? ¿en el cine que casi todo son reposiciones?

Pero no todo es tan malo. Sin revolucionar nada realmente, la magia en estos últimos 10 años a experimentado un gran avance técnico, sobre todo por la mayor facilidad de comunicación.

Yo creo que en vez de buscar algo que cambie drásticamente todo lo que un espectador pueda imaginar (al alcance de Uno cada 100 o 200 años), es mejor centrarse en crear pequeños cambios o sutilezas a lo que hay, con nuevas técnicas (eso sí es lo que hizo Roth, o Bertini, o Ponta).

Buscando, buscando, entre esos pequeños cambios,y alguna idea espontanea, quizá si surja ese UNO, pero si nos empeñamos en serlo,simplemente en que ya nos llegará la chispa, lo llevamos claro.

----------


## Pelao

> No sé si ilusiona o te hace llorar


jajajajaja
Es verdad, en parte hace llorar..

Pero me ilusiona al 100%
Su técnica tan pulida... Lo encuentro muy muy bueno.

EL "Retention vanish" que realiza, es casi perfecto (por no decir que lo es).
Su dvd "sick", espectacular... Aunque no lo encontré para nada básico. Hay que tener un dominio de muchas técnicas.

TIene rutinas que aunque son similares a las que se llevan haciendo hace mucho tiempo... Su ejecución, es notable y son llevadas a su máxima expresión.

Viéndolo del punto de vista de mago, por lo que es sú técnica, no hay rutina suya que no me guste.

Además de la técnica, está el tema de timming, la continuidad que les da a los movimientos, a los depósitos, hacen que tú *aún sin mirar su cara*, teniendo toda la atención en sus manos, creas todo lo que hace. Y eso, yo lo encuentro admirable.

Saludos

----------


## larap

Yo ya me lo he comprado, pero de momento lo dejaré unos meses en la estanteria. De momento me centraré primero en Rubinstein y Vallarino, que ya es bastante

UN SALUDO.

----------


## Mr NIce

> Motiva, siempre han de motivar.
> 
> Si ves algo que te supera, ya tienes un motivo para trabajar más e intentar llegar a ello. Si no, pues al final te recreas en tu ego envilecido y como nadie te reprocha nada, involucionas. 
> 
> P.D. Un ejemplo; otro que voy siguiendo:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeUepXy7GNs



eidanyoson, no se si ya lo tienes en cuenta pero para los proximos reyes ya podras realizar este efecto, almenos sabas como ya que también este viene explicado en el mismo dvd.

100% recomendable, pero hay algunos efectos que como bien dicen hacen llorar de pensar que no vas a llegar, el que consiga hacer el vanish que lo diga, a ver quien tiene co....es de sacarlo primero!

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno, ya que has revivido este hilo, te comento:

Ya vi el dvd, y practiqué algunas cosas y otras no. Me sirvió para hacerme mi propia versión de pasa a pasa con 3 monedas basándome en el que hace Ponta, pero hay algunas cosas que a él le quedan muy bien pero son un poco inútiles (el vanish, por ejemplo, que además, no es de él, ya se lo vi hacer a Shoot), en el sentido de que no merece la pena el esfuerzo para los ángulos o la poca movilidad que tiene. (Para cámara queda de lujo, eso sí).

Creo que lo que hay que hacer es adaptar lo que ves a ti mismo. A mi forma de presentar magia no le va este estilo tan fluido con el que es fácil perderse y tan orientado a un espectador en frente. Yo necesito pausas y hablar.

Ojo, es una opinión meramente subjetiva.  :Smile1:

----------


## ConnorMG

Veeeeenga yaaa!!!
De donde ha salido este :Confused: ?

Alucinante... ¿Qué habrá que hacer para tener una técnica tan pulida? 

Las dos cosas: 
Motivante, motivante! y te hace llorar, te hace llorar.

----------


## cessmagic

Sí, el retention vanish es alucinante, tanto que hace que parezca muy fácil.

----------


## blown

El dvd es una delicia, pero viendolo en el congreso nacional de La Coruña, te das cuenta que hay magos que con una cámara delante hacen virguerías, pero cuando tienen público delante... ya es otra cosa y no precisamente buena....

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Incluso en la Essential Magic Conference, ya se le ven las vergüenzas. En cámara y diferido.

----------


## jackosky

También he estado siguiendo videos de Ponta, me parece impresionante, ¿hasta que punto posible?, no se , hay cosas que leí hace 2 años en el bobo y me parecían imposibles, pero todo se puede con muchaaa practica, casi todos los efectos que ya incluimos en nuestros repertorios formalmente están tan practicados que los movimientos son simples impulsos mecánicos y comienzas a preocuparte mas del dialogo y la actuación, de vender la mentira bonita y creíble, para que sorprenda. He estado probando "*loyal coin canish*" no se que significa en español y aunque es sensillisima me costo vastante dominarla, hoy la mostre al conejillos de prueba numero uno y claro que funciono perfectamente a pesar de la poca fe que le tenia a los ángulos y al disparo....siempre he creido que hay que arriesgarse a los nuevos pases, la magia evoluciona, no por eso dejaremos de hacer los cubiletes de la edad media. Intenten ver tambien *Fuckin coins*, es muy muy bueno y sacamos varias ideas utiles aunque el enmangue esta sobre utilizado en ese vídeo y hay pases muy arriesgados por no decir imposibles.......también quiero ver el DVD de Sick, creo que en Iquique lo puedo pedir.....vere si pasamos invictos Marzo primero....saludos.

----------


## jackosky

"loyal coin vanish" Corrijo, desde mi ultimo comentario la e recontra probado, es de las desapariciones totales mas útiles y rápidas que conozco ademas de los enmangues de calabaza...pero no necesitas mangas...funciona al 100%, lo probé en el trabajo con publico en media luna solo para ver si alguno me pillaba con los angulos... es tan rápida que pasa piola...increíble y segura...Saludos.

----------

